# How far do you hit your hybrids?!



## bEn_M

Right, as far as ability goes im a pretty natural golfer. I was playing off of 6 when i was 14. Gave up at 15 but recently started again now im 23! My handicap is down to 8 again after a year of getting back into it. 

I hit the ball fairly far (300ish with driver) but i have never been able to hit a wood off the deck! So i recently borrowed a mates Taylor made mid rescue (16* with steel shaft) again couldnt hit it!

Last week i bouught a cleveland Halo 2i (19*) off ebay, took it out last night for the 1st time and boy does it go! Off the tee (i think i was teeing it too high) it was going about 230/240 and stopping dead on the fairway, but playing it off the fairway on our 1st par 5, i went through the green from 260!

I just wondered what rescue clubs you all have and how far they go because i was amazed at how far this (equivelant of a 2 iron) went so far?! :dunno:


----------



## stevel1017

I have an 18° and a 21°, I hit the 18 about 220 and the 21 about 200


----------



## Topflite_d2

I know I hit my hybrid farther than my driver. I think about 180 or so for my 4 22° hybrid.


----------



## Fourputt

I have 3, but the 19 degree is the longest. I have hit it as much as 250 yards off a peg, but the norm is in the 210-220 range. I don't swing particularly hard for my normal swing, so I have a lot left in the tank when I really need to crank one. I'll wind up a little bit more, and pull through harder with my left side, and I can get that extra bit of distance if I need it. But since I use my 1W from the fairway as well as off the tee, I rarely need that extra length with my hybrids.


----------



## bEn_M

I would love to be able to hit my Driver off the deck... Thats always been my main weak point though! So i was chuffed to finally be able to hit a wood from the fairway/rough... Should knock a couple shots off my card being able to get up to our 5's in 2 that bit easier!!


----------



## 300Yards

I wouldn't worry about the driver off the dech shot..if you a driver over 420cc, I'd say it isn't going to happen..as far as hybrids, I don't own any..


----------



## cbwheeler

I took the hybrid plunge this season, but only because I got a steal for a Taylor Made mid rescue 19deg - stiff steel TT shaft - $50. I have to be honest, I don't really have the need to use it that much, but when I need about a 235 yard carry with a soft landing, this is the club I'll hit. I play a lot of windy courses, so the fact that it goes so high is somewhat of a hinderance. Off the tee, it will go about 250 with no wind.

The cool thing about this club is, I can intentionally hit it thin and not lose any yardage. It's got a pretty good sweet spot, so if I want to hit a low wind cheater with about 50 yards of roll, this is the club I'll pull.


----------



## Fourputt

300Yards said:


> I wouldn't worry about the driver off the dech shot..if you a driver over 420cc, I'd say it isn't going to happen..as far as hybrids, I don't own any..



My FTi is just slightly over 420cc...


----------



## 300Yards

That club has a flat bottom though..that fT-i is special isn't it??


----------



## Fourputt

300Yards said:


> That club has a flat bottom though..that fT-i is special isn't it??


I doesn't have a flat bottom (the bottom sort of bulges in the center, right under the sweet spot), and I bought it off the rack at Golfsmith... nothing special about it. I've pretty much always been able to hit a driver off the deck, even a 9.5 degree original TaylorMade Burner back in the 80's. This 10 degree FTi is even easier than that Burner was to hit from a tight lie.


----------



## GolfKid22

I hit my Ben Hogan 2h anywhere from 200 to 230 yards with a soft landing.


----------



## 373

I hit my Callaway 3H about 210 yards. I'm seriously thinking about getting a 5H so I can leave my 3 and 4 irons in the closet. Hybrids are pretty much the best thing that's happened to my game.


----------

